# Boss V Plow Poly Skin on Boss Steel V Plow



## dljoasis (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if one could cut out a rusty metal skin on a steel v plow and replace it with a replacement poly skin that is used on a ploy v plow. Plow size is 8' 2''.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

A lot of the strength of that plow is with the skin. Take a look at the poly vees and their additional bracing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dljoasis;1854598 said:


> Does anyone know if one could cut out a rusty metal skin on a steel v plow and replace it with a replacement poly skin that is used on a ploy v plow. Plow size is 8' 2''.


It would require a fair amount of modification to the moldboard frame since the steel skin acts as a structural component.


----------



## dljoasis (Oct 27, 2014)

Bummer, that's what I figured, but I was hoping someone did it. What is an alternative to fixing a rusty blade-welding patches?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dljoasis;1855931 said:


> Bummer, that's what I figured, but I was hoping someone did it. What is an alternative to fixing a rusty blade-welding patches?


patches, re-skinning or replace the moldboard.


----------

